

Finland is about to start using crowdsourcing to create new laws - mtgx
http://gigaom.com/europe/online-crowdsourcing-can-now-help-build-new-laws-in-finland/

======
paulhauggis
So if the majority in a specific city or state wanted to pass laws denying
minorities or women the right to vote, would it still get passed?

The founding fathers of the US knew what they were doing when they wrote the
constitution.

~~~
bandy
The Finns need to look at what a mess California's initiative process has made
of their state, legally and budget-wise.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_California_ballot_propo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_California_ballot_propositions)

